#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Фильмы >  > > >  >  >  Господин Никто (Mr. Nobody, 2009)

## Шавырин

Описание : http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Господи...льм,_2009)

 Фильм : http://filmin.ru/4694-gospodin-nikto.html

----------

Aion (20.03.2012), Алевлад (20.03.2012), Алексей Каверин (07.08.2012), Дифо (17.06.2012), Дордже (22.03.2012), Фил (20.03.2012)

----------


## Svarog

Когда я про него написал, сообщение удалили  :Smilie: 
Фильм потрясный.
Особенно красиво проиллюстрирована цепочка причина-следствие.

----------

Дифо (17.06.2012), Дордже (23.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.03.2012), Шавырин (20.03.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Ребята, ну возьмите меня хоть раз в кино.....а то если мое тело в кино не идет, то дома фильм посмотреть и не удастся :Smilie:

----------


## Eugeny

Не заметил в нем буддизма

----------

Дифо (17.06.2012), Кузьмич (24.06.2012)

----------


## Андрей Бернштайн

Да, мало чего буддийского там увидел. Но сам фильм хорош. Правда множество сюжетных линий порой запутывает :Smilie:

----------

Дифо (17.06.2012)

----------


## Андрей Фролов

Господин Никто один из самых запоминающихся фильмов, не на один раз. Это не картина-ребус малхолланд драйв!
Здесь все так же имеет смысл, но вопросы правильного выбора - всегда актуально, так часто встающие "а что бы было если...", здесь обыгрываются просто великолепно. В конечном итоге получаем приятное времяпровождение во время просмотра. Любителям картин типа "фонтан" и "эффект бабочки" смотреть обязательно!

----------

Дифо (17.06.2012)

----------


## Дифо

Сюрный фильм!

----------


## Кузьмич

Претенциозная ерунда...
 Смысл в чем угодно можно найти, да только - надо ли ?..

----------

Джигме (20.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (17.10.2012), Фил (18.06.2012)

----------

